# Racing tunes, What do you like?



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

When you have a few buds over for a night of runnin' what do you put in the cd player for them?
Here's some of my choices:

Metallica
Rob Zombie
Pantera
Godsmack
Drowning Pool

And for the old shcool dudes,

S.R.V.
B.B. King
Muddy Waters
John Lee Hooker
Pink Floyd (With Syd)
Clapton (From The cradle)
Stones (Let it bleed)
and who can forget:
Howlin' Wolf.

How did I do?
Do you all like the first list, or the second?

If all that is too mainstream for you, We can bust out the Zappa. I've got a few from him too.How about"Maybe you should stay with your mama"?

Tim Leppert
Just tryin' to shake the tree. :woohoo:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Barry Manilow
Air Supply
John Denver
The Carpenters

If we feel like gettin' crazy...I'll put on Pat Boone's In a Metal Mood CD where he sings Ozzy and the like.

Just kiddin'.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*slot music =*

surf music. lots of reverb.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Ligier Runner said:


> Barry Manilow
> Air Supply
> John Denver
> The Carpenters
> ...



Smarta&S !

(I really liked the air supply thing!)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Postie Webber ROCKS!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Like Mike lately I've been working on the track and listening to Beach Boys, The Momma's and the Papa's and Jan and Dean. I guess it puts me in that 1960's mood.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

surf music,penetrators,blue dutchman..etc,,


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

With us,we play everything....depending on the racing crew. at hand.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Scorpions!

If I'm just working on the 'Ring I usually put on Best of Lynrd Skynrd or Motley Crue.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Steppenwolf- Born to be Wild.My favorite song
Rolling Stones-Start Me Up
Tommy James-Crimson and Clover
Beach Boys-Anything
Jan and Dean-Dead Man's Curve
Dion- The Wanderer
Eagles-Ol 55 I couldn't leave it out
Great Memories Tom Stumpf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Motown/T-Jets*

MOTOWN!! When i hear Martha and the Vandellas singing "Nowhere to run" i'm right back with my best bud Claude racing T-jets in my basement. "You can't beat my XKE Claude ! Nowhere to run baby." Inevitably one of us would get nerfed in a corner to big time laughter. Crash and burn. Sometimes we'd almost fight .......for a minute. Thats what best buds are for. 
But then its "Alright, ten more laps, Thats your butt!! Nowhere to run baby!!"
It still gets me pumped. Hey you guys did they use the term "nerf" when someone knocked another car off the track, or was that an East Coast 60s thing? mj


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

afxgns said:


> When you have a few buds over for a night of runnin' what do you put in the cd player for them?
> Here's some of my choices:
> 
> Metallica
> ...


Seeing your first group I have to say "check out Scum of The Earth"!!!!!!!!!! 
Especially if you like Zombie. We listen to a lot of the same stuff!!!!!

Rock on, I mean race on, I mean both at the same time!!!!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

"The Distance" by Cake - on repeat


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I like to play my Time Life Sounds of the 70's cd's. Puts me in the right time era frame of mind. Dave.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't beleive I didn't rattle out any Zappa fans.

'Toder,
I went to see Zombie in Dec. 
One word,AWSOME. I could've left when he was done, but there was still Ozzy to see.
When will we see the new one from Metallica?

Tim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think Scum of the Earth is one of the guys from Rob Zombies band.
Definatley the first list.
I also love a few underground bands, check youtube out and do a search for the band Deadstar Assembly and their song "killing myself", great Florida band I met a few times, really good guys, treated my 16 year old daughter awesome on her birthday.

another band is Deathstars, from Sweden, and Dope Stars Inc. from Italy.

there is so much good music out there that never gets heard.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

*Zappa- I confess=*

I've always been a Frank Zappa fan. Love all his stuff- Hot Rats, Overnight Sensation, Joe's Garage, Cheap Thrills, etc. I saw him at the Fox Theatre in Detroit about 2 years before he died with about 500 other people. Truly a concert to remember- the man was a musical genius. Rick @ Rose City Motorplex


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Barry Manilow
> Air Supply
> John Denver
> The Carpenters
> ...


Lately, I've been playing my Bee Gees records as if they're going out of style.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Can't believe no one said Deep Purple....Highway Star!!!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I am a traditionalist. listen to slot car music:

1) The Revells "The Go Sound Of The Slots"

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/slotcarmusic.htm

and...

2) Phantom Surfers, "The Exciting Sounds Of Model Road Racing"

Here is the cover art: 

http://tralfaz-archives.com/coverart/P/phantom_model.html

and this gang sells it:

http://www.badabingcdrt.com/catalog/item/581216/4284584.htm


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Cant believe NO Body has even considered my FAVORITE 
The Essenrial - Stevie Ray Vaughn
What else could you want when you are going 500mph?!?!?!?!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mking said:


> surf music. lots of reverb.


YEAH!!!! Gary Usher lives!! Dick Dale!! The Challengers!! Vocanoes!!.......

And as has been mentioned The Revells and Phantom Surfers.

BTW - My all time favorite song is "Not fade away" by Buddy Holly. The Rolling Stones did a nice cover of it also.

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Godzilla....Godzilla...Godzilla......Oooooh Nooooo there goes Tokyo....*

Blue Oyster Cults song "Godzilla" ...are you surprised? lol 

You gotta love a song about Monsters that pick up Subway trains and High Tension wires....crap like that is just fun.

CRANK UP YOUR SPEAKERS NOW:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVKySmZ-nPk&mode=related&search=

Pink Floyd is the Best of all times. Just saw Roger Waters in Concert...Woooah! :hat: That was a blast. He had lots of other very talented people to help out with the other Vocals but, he sang a large part of the songs....very Cool concert!

The Wall was my very first Album ever(2 record vinyl set). I asked my 7th grade shop partners what album I should get...was just starting to get into music in the mid 70s. They both said Pink Floyd the Wall....still have it now!  Have Dark Side of the Moon still too...

Bob...zilla


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Blue Oyster Cults song "Godzilla" ...are you surprised? lol
> 
> You gotta love a song about Monsters that pick up Subway trains and High Tension wires....crap like that is just fun.
> 
> ...


Godzilla is awsome,
I saw floyd in 92. Sat there with my mouth open for two hours. I'm probably dating myself here, but I really like Adom, Heart, Mother.

And just to clear things up:
S.R.V. is in my original post.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Blue Oyster Cults song "Godzilla" ...are you surprised? lol
> 
> Bob...zilla


Ummm.......no.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The old (old) "Scrambler" album by the Sandals. Great album! Split between surf guitar and motorcycle music, the bike motor sound effects help the slotcar mood. It really brings back dorm days. Reissued as "The Endless Summer". Amazon finally figured out it existed, but the price is a non-starter - cheaper to buy the complete Sandals collection CD set than "Endless Summer." I guess it's the cover art.

Another period motorcycle instrumental pair, "Blue's Theme" and "Theme from the Wild Angels" both by Davie Allan & the Arrows, with lots of fuzz guitar are good race-day music for boomer kids. And speaking of '60s movie themes: "Grand Prix." It always says racing to me (maybe you had to be there).

"The Ballad of Thunder Road" (Robert Mitchum) and "Black Denim Trousers and Motorcycle Boots" (The Cheers) to go with "Hot Rod Lincoln" (Johnny Bond or Asleep at the Wheel). Oh, and "Hot Rod Man" by Tex Rubinowitz (why not?)

Just about any of the surf or car music by the Beach Boys works for me. Their "Greatest Car Songs" CD is available from Amazon sellers for an amazing $0.95 (three bucks if you want it new); it has
I Get Around, Little Deuce Coupe, Shut Down, Fun, Fun, Fun, This Car Of Mine, Help Me Rhonda, 409, Drive In, Then I Kissed Her, Little Honda, Custom Machine, Spirit Of America

Jan and Dean had some good ones (and lots of not-so-good ones) besides "Dead Man's Curve." -- Bucket T, Drag City, Three-Window Coupe,
plus their tongue-in-cheek car songs -- Little Old Lady from Pasadena; The Anaheim, Azusa and Cucamonga Sewing Circle, Book Review and Timing Association; Freeway Flyer ("Gotta make his quota today")

And there are two parodies of '60s car songs: "Hey, Little Minivan" (Austin Lounge Lizards) and "Little Volvo" (Can't think of the artist), that fit in nicely on a car song mix until somebody notices them.

As far as car songs go, I'm pretty much a 60's guy, with one exception: can't have a raceday music mix without Springsteen's "Born to Run."

-- D


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Dslot said:


> "The Ballad of Thunder Road" (Robert Mitchum)
> 
> 
> Wow, someone other than myself knows about that and the movie :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> Dslot said:
> 
> 
> > "The Ballad of Thunder Road" (Robert Mitchum)
> ...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> "The Ballad of Thunder Road" (Robert Mitchum)
> 
> Wow, someone other than myself knows about that and the movie :woohoo: :wave:


 You mean there are people who _don't_ know it??!!!

_"The tank is filled with hundred-proof, you're all tuned up and gassed."_ :thumbsup: -- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

like many in this thread, I punch up old 60s and 70s stuff, because that's what was on the radio the first time I was into this hobby... I have a playlist full of old pop music ranging from Beach Boys to the Supremes to Bobby Vinton and all kinds of weird stuff.

--rick

edit: for running slots, I really like some of the old instrumental stuff--the Ventures, maybe? the Tornados? Anybody remember the song Telstar?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh boy.The oldies are coming out.I guess I better put my Ripcords album on the victrola.Lets crank up "Hey Little Cobra".


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> for running slots, I really like some of the old instrumental stuff--the Ventures, maybe? the Tornados? Anybody remember the song Telstar?


Ohhh, yeahhh! With the thpty-thp-thp-thp at the end. Loved that record. Haven't thought of it in years but can still hum it. I'll have to check if it's available for download. Did the Tornados ever make it big with anything else?

Hadn't considered the Ventures, but they'd fit in well in a raceday mix along with the surf guitar stuff like "Pipeline."

Thanks for the memories. Now all I need is a few packs of those little wax bottles with the colored syrup inside.

-- D


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dslot said:


> Thanks for the memories. Now all I need is a few packs of those little wax bottles with the colored syrup inside.
> 
> -- D


We just saw them at Bob Evans last night!! We were laughing about how little syrup was inside.

Marty


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> Ohhh, yeahhh! With the thpty-thp-thp-thp at the end. Loved that record. Haven't thought of it in years but can still hum it. I'll have to check if it's available for download. Did the Tornados ever make it big with anything else?
> 
> Hadn't considered the Ventures, but they'd fit in well in a raceday mix along with the surf guitar stuff like "Pipeline."
> 
> ...


ya just reminded me of a project I did a while back. John Kaufman of Johnny Slot Car/Scaleracers fame helped me finish it. I took the footage on these with my homebrewed SlotCam, then I sent him the VHS tape and he edited it into a couple of Internet-friendly videos, complete with Ventures-type '60s instrumentals in the background. Bonus points if you can identify the songs... John sent me the names in an email, but that was a zillion years ago and I forget them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PByGk1USsF4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ngJ912Szh1g

If you get a kick out of these, he has a bunch of much better ones on YouTube under the username JohnnySlotCar...

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> ya just reminded me of a project I did a while back. John Kaufman of Johnny Slot Car/Scaleracers fame helped me finish it. I took the footage on these with my homebrewed SlotCam, then I sent him the VHS tape and he edited it into a couple of Internet-friendly videos, complete with Ventures-type '60s instrumentals in the background. Bonus points if you can identify the songs... John sent me the names in an email, but that was a zillion years ago and I forget them...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PByGk1USsF4
> 
> ...


Rick those are great videos....love this kind of stuff. 

Cool.....slotcam....oh man that is outa sight! Lucky!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PByGk1USsF4
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ngJ912Szh1g


It's amazing what a difference just having music makes to an in-car cam video.

Here's some guys that _really_ know how important racing music is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFsr5r07lRg&NR=1


----------

